# insurance for an "old person"



## richard cash (Dec 12, 2003)

does anyone know what a rough estimate for a quote is for a 50yr old female with 2yrs NCB on a 33GTS-t. rural area. 

i cant find any topics of female quotes in the insurance forum


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

Rich,
Give the guys at Tett Hamilton a call on 01275 792270 they'll be happy to help out if you remember to use the SKY1 Referance.

I imagine it'll be around £1100 for the first year though, then it'll drop dramatically, but depends on the area and previous driving experience.


----------

